# New compressor prototype



## Janger (Jul 19, 2020)

New type of compressor uses a spinning drum of water and is quiet. Interesting. The video in the article shows more detail. I want one. 
https://newatlas.com/good-thinking/...ail&utm_term=0_65b67362bd-85a7fb6e0b-90104421


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 19, 2020)

OK. That's pretty impressive.


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 19, 2020)

it is an interesting concept.  I'm concerned it will take some time to work out the kinks, like drying the air afterwards, but perhaps they will replace the fluid with something -almost- and non-compressible as water, but not hydrating the compressed air.

It seems to be targeted at the 10HP and up market, which is very well locked up by screw compressors, which are very quiet and very heat-efficient.

So they might have a hard road, but innovation usually does.


----------



## Brian Ross (Jul 20, 2020)

I recall seeing a compressor of similar design about 20 years ago or so. It was used to compress wet associated gas from heavy oil wells so it could be transmitted to a central location for dehydration and further processing. The gas often contained free water vapour which would have had to be removed had reciprocating compressors been used. Since it was water doing the compression, there was no need for any treatment of the gas prior to compression. I thought it was a pretty clever solution for that particular situation. I have no idea if anyone is still using them.


----------



## Alexander (Jul 20, 2020)

Looks expensive


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jul 20, 2020)

Main problem is that at 10hp plus the market for piston driven compressors is mostly rather "small" and they are being phased out in many operations with new machines build due to very low initial costs only. 

Screw based compressors are getting more and more affordable and are pushing out larger piston compressors. 

It would be interesting to see this go against a screw compressor. Are they more efficient? 

Even small shops are getting into screw compressors - the compressor I got was from a shop that upgraded to a 10hp screw compressor. 

On the other hand nothing wrong with a bit of innovation - maybe it will work out to be something better then a screw compressor in say 100 hp range?


----------



## molyknow (Jul 27, 2020)

I’m with Tom on this one, it seems like we are finally getting the trickle down of rotary screw compressor technology. I’m all for innovation I just can’t imagine this thing will be inexpensive. I personally think that in the next 2-3 years a more consumer oriented rotary screw compressor will be on the market and I’m betting we will see some in big box stores in the next 5 - 7 years. 

That said, I could some huge applications for a compressor like this for medical/lab work as well as very ocd automotive painters


----------

